# مأكولات تساعد علي عدم النسيان ...



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*مأكولات تساعدك على عدم النسيان 

معظم الناس يعرف معنى مضادات التأكسد وفوائدها الكثيرة، بدءا من إبطاء عملية التقدم في السن، إلى مقاومة الأمراض المرتبطة بهذه العملية، وعلى رأسها مرض الزهايمر.

وعلى الرغم من وجود هذه المضادات في صورة أدوية إلا أنه من الأفضل أن نستعيض عنها بالأطعمة الغنية بها،وهو الأمر الذي تؤكده الدكتورة مها رداميس أستاذة الأمراض الباطنة والتخسيس المصرية بقولها :

إن هناك العديد من الأطعمة الغنية بمضادات التأكسد والتي يمكن تناولها بشكل يومي وباستمرار للحصول على النتائج المبتغاة، من أهمها: *


 
​*
عصير التفاح وعصير العنب: 

وما علينا إلا ان نتذكر هنا مقولة أن تناول تفاحة في اليوم يبعد شبح المرض وبالتالي الطبيب، أما 

تناول اثنين فيفتح أمامنا طريق الصحة والحيوية. المفيد في عصير التفاح إذا تم تناوله مع أي وجبة 

غذائية أنه يساعد على مقاومة الضرر خاصة إذا كان الطعام به مواد دهنية فهو يجعل الدهون لا 

تتحول في الطعام إلى كوليسترول خطير يهدد الصحة، كما ان عصير التفاح مفيد جدا لمرضى القلب ويساويه في قدر الإفادة عصير العنب.

السبانخ والفراولة

* يؤكد العلماء أن المواد الكيميائية المضادة للتأكسد الموجودة في الفراولة والسبانخ أيضا قادرة 

على زيادة كمية السائل في أغلفة الخلايا مما يسمح للمزيد من المواد الغذائية بسرعة الوصول 

إلى الأنسجة الدماغية فتحمي الدماغ من الضعف والوهن وفقدان الذاكرة (الذهايمر) المرتبط بالتقدم في السن.

السمك والكبده والجوز واللوز والفستق

* تقول الدكتورة مها : إن تناول هذه الأطعمة بصورة منتظمة يعطي الجسم ما يحتاج إليه من 

السيليونيوم وهو معدن أساسي مضاد للتأكسد، ومما أكدته نتائج الأبحاث الطبية أن نقص 

السيلينيوم في الجسم يؤدي لخطورة الإصابة بمرض السرطان في حين أن اتباع نظام غذائي غني 

بالسيلينيون يساعد في الحماية من الإصابة بالسرطان وعلى مقاومة المرض ومكافحته إذا تمت الإصابة به.

الجزر

* يعد من أغنى أنواع الخضراوات بعنصر “البيتاكاروتين” المعروف بكونه مضادا للتأكسد وواقيا لجهاز 

المناعة بالجسم. وقد أكدت دراسة أميركية أن الناس الذين يأكلون الجزر بكثرة وبصورة يومية أقل

عرضة للإصابة بالسكتة الدماغية من أولئك الذين يأكلون الجزر مرة واحدة في الشهر مثلا. ويعتبر 

عنصر البيتاكاروتين المصدر الطبيعي لفيتامين (أ) وهو مهم جدا للصحة.


الشاي الأخضر 

* يعتبر الشاي الأخضر من أغنى مضادات التأكسد، التي تتغلغل في بلازما الدم وتساعد في تقليل

خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب. ويأتي بعده في الإفادة الشاي الاسود وان كان تاثيره اقل وخصائصه الصحية أقل .


الشوكولاته
كما أثبتت العديد من الدراسات ان الشوكولاته غنية بمضادات التأكسد لاحتوائها على ما يعرف 

باسم (كاتشين) وهي مضاد لتأكسد هام جدا ومفيد للجسم، لكن يجب تقنين تناوله لما يحتويه 

على سعرات حرارية عالية أيضا.

إذا أردت ان تتمتع بذاكرة قوية تذكر السبانخ والكبدة والجوز والفستق واجعل في فاكهتك الفراولة والجزر 

وعصير التفاح والعنب ولا تنس الشاي الأخضر وقطعة شوكولاته هذه احتياطية بعد ساعتين من

تناول الوجبة.​​*





​​ 
منقووووووووووووووووووووول للاستفاده


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك حياتك
معلوماتك مفيدة جدا

صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## twety (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياجاااااامد انت*
*ايه المعلومات النار دى*

*شكرا ياقمر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك
> معلوماتك مفيدة جدا
> 
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...


 
ميرسي يا بيشو علي مرورك العطر ومشاركتك
صلوات العدراء والقديسين معاك
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ياجاااااامد انت*
> *ايه المعلومات النار دى*
> 
> *شكرا ياقمر *


 

اي خدعوه يا اختي ايه رايك
مفيش اجمد من كدا صح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا تويتي 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه يا نيفين 

تسلم ايدك 

مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعه يا نيفين ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع ​
> ...


 

ميرسي يا كيرو
علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومفييييييييييييييييد
ميرسى يا عسل على المعلومات المهمه دى​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

> إذا أردت ان تتمتع بذاكرة قوية تذكر السبانخ والكبدة والجوز والفستق واجعل في فاكهتك الفراولة والجزر
> 
> وعصير التفاح والعنب ولا تنس الشاي الأخضر وقطعة شوكولاته هذه احتياطية بعد ساعتين من
> 
> تناول الوجبة.


 
*تسدءى معظم الحاجات دى مش بحبها*
*ربنا يستر عليا بقى*
*شكلى هنساكوا* :smile02


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جامدة 
مشكورة اخت نيفن
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هاي بتفيد في الإمتحانات 
ذكريني اوكلها قبل الإمتحان بيوم ههههههه
موضوع مفيد للجميع 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## emy (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_مرررررررررررررسى خالص يا قمر _
_عالمعلومات الجميله دى _
_لحسن الواحد خلاص من الزهايمر اللى عنده_​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفييييييييييييييييد​
> 
> ميرسى يا عسل على المعلومات المهمه دى​


 

ميرسي يا احلي كوكي علي مشاركتك
ومرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تسدءى معظم الحاجات دى مش بحبها*
> *ربنا يستر عليا بقى*
> *شكلى هنساكوا* :smile02


 

بجد ليه بس كدا فرحتيني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلي يابت تقريبا زيك 
في حاجات برضه مش بحبها
بس ياختي انا من زمان وعندي الزهايمر يعني مفيش اي حاجه هتاثر فيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انسي ولا يهمك احنا دايما فاكرينك

نورتي يا جميل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات جامدة
> 
> مشكورة اخت نيفن
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> ...


 

ميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله
نورت بمرورك العطر
يسوع معاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> هاي بتفيد في الإمتحانات
> ذكريني اوكلها قبل الإمتحان بيوم ههههههه
> موضوع مفيد للجميع
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


 
طبعا اكيد بتفيد وقت الامتحانات

ياسلام انت تأمر ياباشا
بس ابقي قولي الامتحان امتي 
وفاكرني اني افكرك انك تاكلها قبلها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

emy قال:


> _مرررررررررررررسى خالص يا قمر _
> 
> _عالمعلومات الجميله دى _
> 
> _لحسن الواحد خلاص من الزهايمر اللى عنده_​


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اي خدعه يا ايمي اهو
انا عرفت بالزهايمر اللي عندك جبتلك الموضوع دا
هههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك ومرورك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نيفين رمزى
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 

ميرسي يا احلي زعيم علي مشاركتك 
نورت يا باشا بمرورك العطر
ودمت بود
علي راي زعيمي يعني
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

